# Proof of financial resources for 'Certificado UE'



## stevo1313 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi All, Going to be moving to Spain in the next couple of weeks and going to be getting my appointment sorted ASAP for my 'Certificado UE' before the end of March.

I already have my NIE as I have a house (my name in joint on the deeds) out there which is where I will be living. 

I don't intend on working for the first year so i'll be unemployed when applying so i will be want to use my savings and the ownership of the house as proof of financial resources. I am aware that i will need private health insurance and will have this in place before i arrive.

I was thinking of transferring €10,000 into my spanish bank account and then using this along with the latest statement for my UK savings account and the deeds to the house as my evidence at my appointment.

Does anybody know if this will be sufficient? Also, my current spanish bank account is a joint account with a non resident, would i be better to open a separate individual account to deposit the money to use as evidence?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevo1313 said:


> Hi All, Going to be moving to Spain in the next couple of weeks and going to be getting my appointment sorted ASAP for my 'Certificado UE' before the end of March.
> 
> I already have my NIE as I have a house (my name in joint on the deeds) out there which is where I will be living.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

That should definitely be sufficient.

Do you already have an appointment booked?

We're hearing that most extranjerías are really backed up. I just went online to book an appointment to get our permanent certs., & the first available one in my area is at the beginning of May.


----------



## stevo1313 (Feb 13, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> That should definitely be sufficient.
> 
> ...


Don't have it booked yet, but i've been periodically checking the online system and at my nearest office it only offers appointments for the following week. I can't actually book far enough in advance for when i arrive!!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

We were told last week that the earliest available appointments in Benidorm are now mid to late May. Not that we are in a position to apply yet.

Someone I know who has not bothered to get residence for the last 5 years has just decided to 'make himeslf legal'. Boy was he annoyed when they told him...

Our lawyer has said that the deeds to a property without mortgage and €7000 each in Our Spanish bank account would be enough to get residence. 

Obviously after the end of March this may change.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Barriej said:


> We were told last week that the earliest available appointments in Benidorm are now mid to late May. Not that we are in a position to apply yet.
> 
> *Someone I know who has not bothered to get residence for the last 5 years has just decided to 'make himeslf legal'. Boy was he annoyed when they told him..*.
> 
> ...


Yes no doubt for many like him, the Brexit penny must have finally dropped with a bang !!


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I dont know if there is an official figure for amounts at your disposal but I would have thiught that with a house...€5,000 would be more than enough. Unfortunately the goalposts change every day. When we came over all we needed was a letter from the bank to confirm that we would be self sufficient.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Beach buddy said:


> I dont know if there is an official figure for amounts at your disposal but I would have thiught that with a house...€5,000 would be more than enough. Unfortunately the goalposts change every day. When we came over all we needed was a letter from the bank to confirm that we would be self sufficient.


The official amounts (published in the Law of the Central Budget every year) are for a monthly income figure. No mention is made of what savings / lump sum equate to being acceptable. That seems to depend, as so much does, on the discretion of the person who reviews the application.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> The official amounts (published in the Law of the Central Budget every year) are for a monthly income figure. No mention is made of what savings / lump sum equate to being acceptable. That seems to depend, as so much does, on the discretion of the person who reviews the application.


and will also vary according to area, for example, it cost a lot more to live in a place such as Madrid versus somewhere rural, hence one place will require you to have greater resources than another.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> We were told last week that the earliest available appointments in Benidorm are now mid to late May. Not that we are in a position to apply yet.
> 
> Someone I know who has not bothered to get residence for the last 5 years has just decided to 'make himeslf legal'. Boy was he annoyed when they told him...
> 
> ...


The 7k each ought to be enough without the property being brought into the equation, at least for an EU citizen.

Of course if the UK crashes out with no deal, British citizens will be treated exactly as all other 3rd country citizens.

The financial requirement for a couple is then nearer 30,000€ a year. Property ownership has no bearing at all. 

I know people who have been here for years who have no chance of being able to register, even as EU citizens, simply because they don't have enough income nor healthcare provision.

Of course if they had registered when they first arrived, there was no requirement to prove income nor healthcare provision prior to 2012.

I'm not sure what will happen to them. The problems will arise when they go on one of their regular trips to visit family in the UK. 

It's entirely possible that they might not be able to get back into Spain.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

if a person moves from one part of Spain to another, does the residency green card need to be updated? if so, how is this done?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

The address needs to be updated.
This is carried out at the Extranjeria office in the new area using the EX18. Copy of Padron and Passport necessary, but not proof of income or healthcare.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

You would have to change your address on the residency.


----------



## stevo1313 (Feb 13, 2019)

Beach buddy said:


> When we came over all we needed was a letter from the bank to confirm that we would be self sufficient.


Was this difficult to get? I was under the impression that i could just go into the bank and ask them to print a statement for me, and that would be sufficient proof for them. On the official guidance I can't see any specifics on what documents would be valid as proof, did they ask for this once you got to your appointment?


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

stevo1313 said:


> Was this difficult to get? I was under the impression that i could just go into the bank and ask them to print a statement for me, and that would be sufficient proof for them. On the official guidance I can't see any specifics on what documents would be valid as proof, did they ask for this once you got to your appointment?


Unfortunately this was many years ago. Then there were no appointments or queuing. All they requested was the letter. But I have heard(only heresay) that banks have done this from the bank details that they hold of you.


----------

